

Why we moved from Heroku to EC2 - vdaubry
http://vdaubry.github.io/2014/10/21/Why-we-moved-from-Heroku-to-EC2/

======
eip
Last time I checked Heroku was EC2. Just 3x the price. It's been a while since
I checked though.

